# Crit fitness fast



## anthem78 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi guys after suggestions of what training I should do for a few important crit races coming up in 3 weeks. Been struggling with a cold last 3 weeks but all good now so I missed a lot of training. What's my best bang for buck with limited time left?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

if it were me, i'd do 1-, 3-, and 5-min all out intervals with some rest in between. Or 10-min interval of mostly 75-80% threshold but with some 10,20,30sec all out sprints, and then try to recover while not dropping below 75-80% threshold. 1 hr/day, 3-4 days/wk. Basically, short time to prepare means high intensity for best bang for bux.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

ACL has it right. Short intervals at high intensity. Mix it up with as high as you can go with good recovery plus hard efforts with sprints and limited recovery.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

One interval I found to be especially helpful for crits (and cross) is 15 on 15 off. 

Done in sets of 3 - each set is 15 seconds all our sprint with 15 seconds of rest. One mins rest between sets. After each set of 3 you rest for 5 mins. Start with 2 sets.

If you want to make it super hard you can do the sets as 4x15 second sprints withe 15 seconds of rest into a final one minute interval that what I use to do for points race drills. 

These should be done on a flat course if possible.


----------

